# Oil leaking out of drain nipple on oil filter housing



## sicgolfrowner (Apr 9, 2012)

I changed my oil three weeks ago to royal purple 5w-30 and today I noticed oil on my front skid plate. I lifted my car and saw it was coming from the nipple on the filter housing. Has anyone else had this happen? What would cause this?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Did you use the filter housing drain tool or stab it with a screw driver?


----------



## sicgolfrowner (Apr 9, 2012)

I did neither, I unscrewed the filter housing to drain it.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

you really should only use VW-approved oil in your Golf R--- very nice car btw.
Royal Purple is not an approved brand.if something were to go wrong with the engine,your warranty would be totally voided.
do a google search on "VW 502,505" and/or "VW 504,507" oils,or go buy 6Qts of Castrol SLX that the dealer sells at their parts counter.


----------



## sicgolfrowner (Apr 9, 2012)

gruppe-b said:


> you really should only use VW-approved oil in your Golf R--- very nice car btw.
> Royal Purple is not an approved brand.if something were to go wrong with the engine,your warranty would be totally voided.
> do a google search on "VW 502,505" and/or "VW 504,507" oils,or go buy 6Qts of Castrol SLX that the dealer sells at their parts counter.


The only reason that royal purple isn't on the list is because they don't pay VW/Audi the licencing fees to "approve" their oil. I know the oil exceeds all manufacturers oil.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

The problem is that while you're under warranty you risk the denial of coverage for any engine work that VW deems to have been caused by the use of non-approved oil, regardless of how good that oil is. I use Rotella T in my car, but I've got nearly 150K miles and no fear of warranty denial. I used only approved oils during the warranty period, and was able to get coverage for replacement of my intake cam and HPFP because I could show receipts for oil changes with "correct" oils. It helps if you're anal about keeping records, too. 


Edit: I'm not sure if the R has the same filter housing, but in order to drain mine I have to unscrew a cap and then push a plastic nipple off to the side. I've managed not to damage my nipple so far, but I can see how it might happen.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

This guys is gonna have all kinds of dealer issues if anything ever fails, already changing out fluids for non VAG502/505s.

that's juts my opinion, i run non 502 oil too (rotella T6), but i'm well out of warranty on my 2.0T

Do your oil changes right and pick up one of these, and a 36 mm stubby socket.

http://www.mobilfaction.com/T40057.html


----------



## sicgolfrowner (Apr 9, 2012)

Jay-Bee said:


> This guys is gonna have all kinds of dealer issues if anything ever fails, already changing out fluids for non VAG502/505s.
> 
> that's juts my opinion, i run non 502 oil too (rotella T6), but i'm well out of warranty on my 2.0T
> 
> ...


I started this thread by asking if anyone had the same issue I did. Oil, Leaking, Nipple on filter housing. I asked nothing about the oil or sandards or anything. I know what the damn standard is, I'm not a 17 year old kid with an R, I don't really care what YOU think I should do with MY car. It's my car and if it blows up, gets eaten by sharks or lauched into rotational orbit then I'll deal with it at that time, Cheers


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*reset the nipple*



sicgolfrowner said:


> I started this thread by asking if anyone had the same issue I did. Oil, Leaking, Nipple on filter housing. I asked nothing about the oil or sandards or anything. I know what the damn standard is, I'm not a 17 year old kid with an R, I don't really care what YOU think I should do with MY car. It's my car and if it blows up, gets eaten by sharks or lauched into rotational orbit then I'll deal with it at that time, Cheers


push it in with a screw driver flat and let it snap back into place. and you're right their are way to many people here who believe their way is the only way. as long as you understand the ramifications of your choices, you're good.


----------

